# Subox mini



## audiophile011 (19/6/15)

@Stroodlepuff @Gizmo 

Hey guys

Will you be getting stock of the subox kit in the near future? Also, with all the interest in the release, it may be worthwhile for other vendors to chime in here.

Also, PLEASE tell me you have stock of 12mg VE black cigar? Been too busy lately to notice I was running on fumes.

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/6/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/kanger-subox-mini-full-kit

Hey @audiophile011 they are in stock. Link is above

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Will you be getting stock of the subox kit in the near future? Also, with all the interest in the release, it may be worthwhile for other vendors to chime in here.



According to their news letter today their stock is "due to arrive early next week".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/15)

It appears that the WHITE version is nowhere to be found anywhere in the world! Any vendors have any info and more importantly an expected date they may be in stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (19/6/15)

@Rob Fisher The white devices got recalled due to the paint chipping off the device for no reason. So they will only be released later, at least that is what I've been told

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (20/6/15)

They should have applied the same ceramic coating to the mod that they applied to the new subtank mini. Love that ceramicy feeling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## audiophile011 (20/6/15)

Melinda said:


> @Rob Fisher The white devices got recalled due to the paint chipping off the device for no reason. So they will only be released later, at least that is what I've been told


Rather a delayed release than sub-standard units being sent out. I'm holding out for that sexy white kit when it finally arrives. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## audiophile011 (20/6/15)

Sir Vape said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/kanger-subox-mini-full-kit
> 
> Hey @audiophile011 they are in stock. Link is above


Thanks again for the awesome response 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## audiophile011 (22/6/15)

@Andre 

First time I've been rated "dumb - explain yourself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (22/6/15)

audiophile011 said:


> @Andre
> 
> First time I've been rated "dumb - explain yourself


Clearly a dumb finger slip. Fixed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/6/15)

Melinda said:


> @Rob Fisher The white devices got recalled due to the paint chipping off the device for no reason. So they will only be released later, at least that is what I've been told



I havent heard anything like that.. We will be getting stock of both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> I havent heard anything like that.. We will be getting stock of both.



Any ETA on the white ones?


----------



## 6ghost9 (22/6/15)

Is anyone bringing in the New tanks on their own with the updated coils?


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

6ghost9 said:


> Is anyone bringing in the New tanks on their own with the updated coils?



AFAIK the separate tanks will only be released at a later date, but I'm sure the vendors will be bringing them in when they become available


----------



## TylerD (22/6/15)

The white ones are not allowed in South Africa.

Thank this guy.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 17


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

TylerD said:


> The white ones are not allowed in South Africa.
> 
> Thank this guy.
> View attachment 29783





Affirmative

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (22/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Affirmative

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/6/15)

Straight from Kanger.

Just due to high demand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> Straight from Kanger.
> 
> Just due to high demand.
> 
> View attachment 29798



That's what I expected, thanks for the update @Gizmo


----------



## audiophile011 (23/6/15)

Damn those pesky hunger marketing skills

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (29/6/15)

I've been told by Kanger that the white ones are available. Can arrange a shipment if there is enough interest


----------



## Sir Vape (29/6/15)

We have white landing Thurs/Fri this week

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## audiophile011 (30/6/15)

Sir Vape said:


> We have white landing Thurs/Fri this week


Woooooo! Such excitement 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

